# Private Unterhaltung? Was ist das?



## Heiko (15 Juni 2011)

Angemeldete User habe die Möglichkeit, untereinanden private Diskussionen zu führen, quasi ein "Gespräch unter vier Augen".
Wenn man mit der Maus über den Link "Unterhaltungen" (ganz rechts oben auf jeder Seite des Forums) schwebt, klappt eine Liste mit den aktuellen Unterhaltungen aus - wenn man schon eine führt.


Wenn man auf diese Unterhaltung klickt, kommt man direkt dahin.

Ein Klick auf "Unterhaltungen" bringt einen zur Übersicht der laufenden Unterhaltungen:

Eine neue Unterhaltung beginnt man mit Klick auf "Unterhaltung beginnen".

Danach kann man sich die Empfänger aussuchen, die Software hilft mit Vorschlägen:

Man kann mehr als einen Benutzer zu der Unterhaltung einladen, dann haben alle die Benutzer Zugriff auf die Diskussion. Unter dem Eingabefeld für den Text kann man den anderen Teilnehmern erlauben, weitere Teilnehmer mit einzuladen. Das ist als Vorgabe *nicht *aktiv. In dem Fall darf nur der, der die Unterhaltung gestartet hat, andere Teilnehmer mit dazunehmen. Bitte beachten: die Anzahl der möglichen Teilnehmer kann begrenzt sein!

Wenn jemand in einer Eurer Unterhaltungen geantwortet hat, bekommt Ihr eine Hinweismail (könnt Ihr in Euren Einstellungen abschalten) und es erscheint ein roter Hinweis mit der Anzahl der ungelesenen Unterhaltungsbeiträge in der Kopfzeile im rechten oberen Bereich der Seite:

Wenn Ihr eine Unterhaltung beenden wollt, dann findet Ihr einen entsprechenden Textlink im oberen Bereich der Seite. Nach Klick darauf habt Ihr die Auswahl, wie es weitergehen soll:

*Bitte beachten: *diese privaten Unterhaltungen werden nur von den Benutzern gesehen, die Ihr dazu eingeladen habt. Ihr erhaltet auf Eure Fragen auch nur von den Benutzern Hilfe. Haltet Euch auch in den privaten Diskussionen bitte an die geltenden Gesetze.


----------

